# Travel insurance, not breakdown



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We're hoping to head for the continent mid-Oct till mid-June. We'll leave the van in Spain for a couple of weeks over Xmas and fly home. 

For personal insurance, does that constitute 2 separate trips, or just the 1 long-stay? 

If 2 separate, then the 1st could be covered by our ADAC Plus, then is it possible to use ADAC for the 1st part of the 2nd 6 months or so, Nationwide free insurance for the next month, then a relative cheapy for the remainder?

I'm sure there must be a problem with that. 

I do know that if your insurance runs out while you're away then that's all it does - it doesn't invalidate your insurance while you're away. But maybe you can't START an insurance unless you're starting from home? 

Are there any insurance experts out there?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

My understanding is that you must certainly start a trip from the UK.
So taking it out while already say in Spain means your not covered..

Why not take out a proper annual policy with extended stay.. I use STAYSURE and you can add on extended trip cover..

Do you really want to be lying in a hospital bed while someone else has to try and work out what policy you have and when your trip started etc etc...


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Certainly don't, Tonka! 

Last time we went for the best part of a year I had to take (long) single trip policy. 

Guess I need to get back on the websites and refresh my memory.


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*beware Quotes from Staysure insurance*

Just posted my Staysure note so be careful or you may find the policy is not what you paid for

Bryan http://www.motorhomefacts.com/images/icon/icon8.gif


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: beware Quotes from Staysure insurance*



thesnail said:


> Just posted my Staysure note so be careful or you may find the policy is not what you paid for
> 
> Bryan http://www.motorhomefacts.com/images/icon/icon8.gif


Bryan.. Seems a bit unfair, you took it out, have checked the details As you should and found a mistake,, But before you have even spoken to them and given someone a chance to sort it you have given 2 negative remarks.. Give em a chance,,, :wink:

Lots of people recommend them and people cant make a decision without knowing your outcome... Keep us informed if you can..


----------

